# Hows everyone doing?



## chattygirl197811 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hows everyone doing? I'm noticing a tad more energy now in second trimester. Still getting used to grips with trying inject right amounts as on mixed long & short acting but not as many hypos as before, for now anyway.
How about you...?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm wondering how everyone is doing too! Where are you all?  Please let us have a quick update


----------



## Monkey (Sep 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'm wondering how everyone is doing too! Where are you all?  Please let us have a quick update



Sorry! I keep popping on and meaning to reply but not quite getting anything finished.

All's fine here. Am 21+1 now and slightly scared by how quickly the weeks are passing. Given that I'm aiming for 38w, that seems fairly soon now!

Had my detailed scan 2 weeks ago and that was all fine - we were seen by the head of fetal sonography who was lovely and spent ages getting all the measurements and giving us lots of lovely views. Baby was transvere (so lying across me) but there's heaps of time to get that sorted, so no point thinking about it yet!

Am getting heaps of movements now which is nice too, and H has started being able to feel from outside too.

Chattygirl, I'm feeling heaps better in 2nd tri. Really from 15w onwards I've gradually got better and can finally stay up past 10pm without feeling like death the next day.

Diabetes wise, ok really. My ratios have stayed thte same for a couple of weeks now, altho I'm expecting them to rise steadily now.  Bloods are generally ok too - few anomolies but nothing I'm too worried by. Seem to have sorted mornings for now by having a small carb breakfast and a big mid morning snack - my consultant has basically said to do what I need to get by for now, so I'm going with that.

Starting to think about what stuff we need / where the safe places are we put things after C used them / names, which is all good too. Oh, and Christmas plans - I've decided I'm not going anywhere at 35w this year!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is going well Monkey, thanks for the update


----------



## Marier (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Guys 

Feeling quite terrible been battling all these highs and seem to have lost controle of Diabetes  been on low GI Low Carb for last 4 weeks and no joy at Hospital tommr to see Diabetes Nurse. Everythnig i seem to do or Eat is playing havoc with Health Pretty fed up of being Diabetic at the moment I just want to come back to havn nice on Target Results  so i can feel better Sorry for the  Bad Report


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi All

I'm now 20 +5 and had my scan on Wednesday, I was very nervous before hand because I hadn't felt much movement from baby and paranoia had set in a bit due to a friend going for her 20week scan and finding the baby had died.

But to our huge relief baby is developing well and all looks good! Was great to see our little 'un and hear the heartbeat. Although our photos aren't brilliant due to baby staying squashed up in the corner of my belly and refusing to move!
Apparently I've not felt many movements due to the placenta being in front of the uterus (it acts like extra padding), which isn't a problem at the moment but I'm a bit sad I can't feel much!

The diabetes team were pleased with my progress also so that's good. I'm still not sleeping much and still gettting up a lot during the night to either wee, eat sweets or do blood tests. At least i'll be used to it when baby arrives!

Got my 28 week scan booked for 14th Nov, really looking forward to it! 

Keep well everyone

H


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update Urbansoulpie, glad to hear things are progressing well and that baby is doing fine


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great to hear from both you ladies. I'm feeling better in 2nd trimester so far! Glad all is progressing well at the moment for you. Yes time is flying!Sorry this is brief I just got back from hols and am supposed to be working!  x


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 29, 2012)

HOWDY BIG BUMPS!!!

How lovely to read all your posts, I think I've been having serious 'baby brain' issues as I've managed to see the posts but had trouble logging on...or more like forgetting what my login details were!!!

I'm 23wks today and loving this stage....probably because I know the bad back, distrupted sleep and other third trimester probs are just round the corner!!!

Well ironically enough, at last ante natal clinic, I was told I have to have 3 sets of injections!
1) I'm Rhesus Neg!
2) I've had a water infection(5yrs ago!) which means I've got to have antibiotics injected!!
3) and to top off my rubella injection I had 18yrs ago has wore off!!!
LIKE I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH INJECTIONS!!!!!

But hey ho, on bright side, scan was lovely and feeling baby move throughout the day every day which is lovely, even though I thought I may be truly freaked out by it!

Sorry Urbansoulpie that your not feeling much, I read on my notes that my placenta was posterior and had to google what the hell it meant so I understand your the opposite and the placenta is between your front and the baby, hopefully your little one can kick a bit stronger for you to feel them!

Has anyone found out what 'team' they are on? I'm having 4d scan in 4weeks but not finding out, but may well cave in when there!!!

Got classes booked for November, breathing, parent and breastfeeding. It is all starting to seem real and now the nursery is all done and furniture up I keep having to have sneak peeks each morning to remind me its no longer our spare room but a room especially for a real person and someone we have never met....daunting!!!

Just got pram/travel system to get, mattress and a moses basket, oh and stock up on essentials...I'm adding a few items each grocery shop to ease the painful costs. Still seriously looking into washable nappies versus disposable ones... 
...cost of washable over 2yrs - ?150-250 
...cost of disposable over 2yrs - ?550-750

Hope everyone is still well as I see the post was started a while back...

...would be nice to hear/updates from any of the recent and new mums (although I can appreciate they are likely to have their hands full!!!)


----------



## trophywench (Sep 29, 2012)

Don't apologise Suze - I for one have been saying, we haven't heard from Suze, I hope she's alright ... so very nice to know you are!

I agree re nappies and of course years ago there wasn't a choice.  But you do have to more or less guarantee when you need to change junior, you will be in a place where there will be a suitably clean loo to 'flush' the contents into.  And can you actually flush commercial nappy liners? (you hadn't used to, that's why I ask)  Going back before commerical liners, you had terry nappies and muslin ones, both re-usable - so both had to be flushed and soaked and washed.

I would just mention we had a blockage in the sewer that serves 8 houses, just after we moved here.  It comes across the back gardens, turns a right angle and then goes down the side of someone's house and out into the road to the main sewer.  Yes - OUR house.  Fishing waders on and rods, the hoe, the Jetwash, the rake, garden fork ......  My poor husband.  Stench was unbelievable.  FULL of impacted nappy liners. 

Please don't do it ......


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 29, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I would just mention we had a blockage in the sewer that serves 8 houses, just after we moved here.  It comes across the back gardens, turns a right angle and then goes down the side of someone's house and out into the road to the main sewer.  Yes - OUR house.  Fishing waders on and rods, the hoe, the Jetwash, the rake, garden fork ......  My poor husband.  Stench was unbelievable.  FULL of impacted nappy liners.
> 
> Please don't do it ......



Haha Trophywench!  Reminds me of a blockage we had too and had to lift the lid of the drain in our back garden after little brown lumps were coming up out of it!  Floating in ours were rubber gloves and condoms - several of them - and none of them from our house!

Back to the serious matter of nappies, I used terry nappies 22 years ago on my daughter, I can't actually remember if the nappy liners were flushable or not but I'm sure I must have put them down the loo.  I hardly used them on my son as the shops just completely stopped selling plastic pants to put over the top.  Things have moved on a pace though, and I believe you can now buy shaped fabric nappies with the outer waterproof layer as part of the 'system'.  I was not into saving the planet back then, but simply loved old fashioned nappies and liked to look out of my kitchen window at a row of sparkling white nappies on the washing line!  (Sad or what???) I'm sure the cost factor came into it too though.  

Do take account of the wear and tear on your washing machine though.  I did go through several washing machines when my children were young and I'm sure the nappies played a part.  You will always want some disposables in though for when you are out visiting people or even if you just fancy a lazy day.  At least you have a few weeks to do your research and consider all the options.

Good luck with the baby.

Tina


----------

